# Finally Sealed The Deal!!!!!!



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

We are sooo exhausted from our trip to PA yesturday to sign the papers for our new 23 KRS. But we are also soooo. excited that we are making plans and throwing around trip ideas. I declared on the way home last night (11pm) that next month when we take delivery I am sleeping in it the first night. That may happen in the driveway but I am determined. We are not taking delivery till next month partly because we are have a few things added on..max air vents, different assist handle, extra battery, new hitch, etc. Also, that is when we can get there again. I will be impatiently waiting!

I do want to say Thank You to all of you for answering my questions for the last 8 months. All the information helped me make the decision to make this purchase. I should also say Thank You for all the questions I am going to continue to ask.

Heidi


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

jodeelynn








Welcome to Outbackers.com










Glad to hear you sealed the deal. A Big Congrats.









Brian


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Congratulations!

Actually a lot of us have done driveway camping at first. It is a great way to see what really important things we have forgotten, as well as just having the chance to use it is so-o0o exciting.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome a board! There are some really helpful people on this site. They helped me in making my decision as well. Keep the questions coming...we all learn from each other.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

on your New Roo!!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GOOD TIMES ARE AHEAD !! CONGRATULATIONS AND ENJOY !!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the Roo and Welcome to the Outback Family

Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jodeelynn said:


> ... I declared on the way home last night (11pm) that next month when we take delivery I am sleeping in it the first night.


Get the memory foam now...and make the first night a GREAT one!


----------



## jodeelynn (Dec 18, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> ... I declared on the way home last night (11pm) that next month when we take delivery I am sleeping in it the first night.


Get the memory foam now...and make the first night a GREAT one!
[/quote]

Bought the memory foam and a feather bed.....I really want to be comfortable. I have also order that insulation pad for underneath the mattress too! I have read alot of what everyone here talks about! Thanks alot for the info!


----------

